# Blue truncatus viv



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I had the opportunity to trade some of my veradero froglets for some blue d. truncatus, so I took it. I originally had vitattus in mind when I started building this viv...but decided to put the truncs in here instead. Fortunately, they're both fairly terrestrial species...lol

It's a standard 30 gallon tank. I'm not a fan of full backgrounds and/or covering up the sides of my vivs, so I used the space to build up the ground area. Made a simple sloping design to a "rocky" water feature focal point.

Nothing fancy, just simple plants, 2 pieces of driftwood and lots of leaf litter. There's many hiding places in and around the wood.

The frogs came in Tuesday. Since this viv is in a separate room from the rest of my frogs, I plopped the truncs in when I got them...I know,I know...but they'll never come in contact with any other frogs in my collection and I'm anal about cross contamination procedures.

Anyway, these are simple but lovely frogs! I feel they are quite underrated. The color varies (depending on the lighting) from light green to a beautiful iridescent blue. I love them already!


















































































Ps: I still need to cover up the false bottom with some contact paper...lol


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice!! That's a frog that's on my list for sure. I like them much better than the yellow.


----------



## SimpleLEDLightingSystems (Jun 15, 2013)

Love my Blue Truncatus! It might be a cliche to say but they do truly look better in person, Haha! Mine tend to be very bold some days and sketchy others... Good luck with them, awesome vivarium for them! 

-Mike-


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i used to have a group of 4. they were always out and about. great frogs. i sold them a while back. thanks for sharing


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Wanted these for a long time... the coloring looks like sisa bassleri, where it can go kinda metallic/iridescent green but then blue other times and often a mix of both. Anyone own/seen both in real life and can verify that?

In the past people called them like an alternative to blue auratus, but the more pics I see the more I start to think of them as sisa substitutes  (But get both!)


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I love these frogs, but it's SO hard to capture their beauty/colors in pics...lol
It's been almost 2 weeks and they are doing well...eating like pigs and out and about. They don't scramble for cover when I enter the room any more. I'm just gonna assume, like most frogs, they will get even more bold with age.

Here's a few frog pics...


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

I like your vivarium- it has a nice "stream's edge" feeling to it. Perhaps you could introduce some floating plants to the pond area- _Riccia fluitans_ or even duckweed could look good there, though you'd have to watch them both carefully so they don't overwhelm it.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

That looks really awesome. Love the look of that.

What did you use to cover the sloping sides of the egg crate in pond area?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Gamble said:


> That looks really awesome. Love the look of that.
> 
> What did you use to cover the sloping sides of the egg crate in pond area?


Thanks for the compliments,everyone.

For the pond area, I just siliconed various sized rocks in place.
They are "strategically" placed to hold back substrate above the water line...
And randomly place up and down the slopes. 
There is black aquarium gravel scattered in between/up the slopes. 
There is also,of course, vinyl window screen covering all the eggcrate/slopes.
Hope that answers your question...lol.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, maybe I'm going overboard, but...
Here's a few more pics...

















































I really love their subtle beauty!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Not overboard, just making up for all the years there were hardly any pics of these guys


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Those are really nice frogs!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

This one's titled "blue trunc belly on dirty glass" lol










And some others...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

How bold are yours? I'm really looking forward to getting some of these... some day


----------



## Supernova26 (Oct 7, 2013)

Man that is really nice. Good work on that viv. I am getting dizzy trying to decide what to put on my viv. I seem to like them all. I have a feeling that one viv is not going to cut it..


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Supernova26 said:


> Man that is really nice. Good work on that viv. I am getting dizzy trying to decide what to put on my viv. I seem to like them all. I have a feeling that one viv is not going to cut it..


It won't and you'll probably wanna go bigger too. There is a 3 viv minimum the first year, and if you don't reach it we kick you out of the hobby 

The visual impact of a bigger viv is nice. I'm pretty much trying not to do less then 20H's now, and more like 30's or larger. But some 10gals or a few 10verts are nice to have around, and I can never bring myself to sell old tanks... So they get used for something


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Blue truncatus are really beautiful frogs!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Dendro Dave said:


> How bold are yours? I'm really looking forward to getting some of these... some day


I've had them for just about 6 weeks now.
Of course, they all hid at first...then I started
seeing 2 at a time for a bit. Now all 4 are out every
time I enter the room,though 2 still duck for cover.
The other 2 aren't bothered by much of anything.
I suspect in a few more weeks none of them will pay 
much attention at all to what happens outside the viv.

I have a tadpole setup right next to this viv, so it's a 
pretty high traffic area(in my master bedroom). I also have 
6 dogs and 2 cats that frequent the room...
So I'd say they'll end up pretty bold.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

It's been over a month since I updated last...
Plants and frogs are growing well. The truncs keep
getting more bold all the time. Here's some viv shots
and a couple(poor) frog pics. I'll get some better frog
pics later on...


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> It's been over a month since I updated last...
> Plants and frogs are growing well. The truncs keep
> getting more bold all the time. Here's some viv shots
> and a couple(poor) frog pics. I'll get some better frog
> pics later on...



Looks great Tim!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool tank and cooler frogs! I thing the tank looks great and kinda has a dense tropical undergrowth look to it. The frogs look amazing, truncs are often over looked for the other dendrobates. Its awesome seeing them nice and happy


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some frogs...


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Love the pattern on that belly!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

the water looks really clean...how often do you suck it out and replace it...I'm assuming there is no filter/waterfall set up in the viv...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Judy S said:


> the water looks really clean...how often do you suck it out and replace it...I'm assuming there is no filter/waterfall set up in the viv...


There is no moving water/filter at all. 
I've only sucked out the dead flies and topped it
off once(last week) since I set it up in September.

There is a couple plants(pilea) growing in the water secton.

The frogs are in there all the time...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

More(better?) pics...


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Gorgeous frogs - love the last pic - shows off the green and blue colors of the frogs.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

These frogs get more beautiful every day...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's a few viv shots...
I switched out a couple plants.
The truncs are all over the place in there...
it's like a jungle gym on the right side...lol


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm loving the variety of color in the plants...



I also love these frogs! I've caught one of them calling so far, out of the 4...
They get more bold all the time and usually will sit still for pics now. Lol...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Beautiful frogs.... love that tank too!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

More pics of blue and black frogs...


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Some current frog pics...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunning pics!


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice frogs! Why don't we see more of these in the hobby?


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

ecichlid said:


> Nice frogs! Why don't we see more of these in the hobby?


I really don't know why they aren't more popular. Although mine aren't breeding yet, I don't think they're all that difficult to breed...they are beautiful frogs, have a nice call and are quite active/outgoing.

I will be more than happy to spread some around once mine start producing!


----------

